# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Most embarasing thing youv done or has happened to you at gym

## antrio1

Totally ripped a big one at gym benching which made me laugh and drop weight on my chest

----------


## Awesome_Archy

Tripped over a dumbbell in front of a lot people once.

----------


## wmaousley

Dumbell flys with 100s and dropped the left one while the right one pulled me off the bench onto the floor....... My trainer was like WTF....

----------


## FONZY007

When i used to work out at 24 hours this trainer would always stare and I thought she was hot but she was married to another trainer at that gym well one day she was staring and I was doing squats after I was done I turn and tripped on a bar and fell face first lol

----------


## Awesome_Archy

> Dumbell flys with 100s and dropped the left one while the right one pulled me off the bench onto the floor....... My trainer was like WTF....


wish i could fly with 100s!

----------


## antrio1

Atleast y'all didn't pass Gas

----------


## Awesome_Archy

> Atleast y'all didn't pass Gas


lol I don't think that a fart at the gym is that bad especially if it didn't smell bad. Most people who have the discipline to go to the gym are usually fairly mature. plus it just means you were pushing with everything you had.

----------


## antrio1

> lol I don't think that a fart at the gym is that bad especially if it didn't smell bad. Most people who have the discipline to go to the gym are usually fairly mature. plus it just means you were pushing with everything you had.


Thanks bro

----------


## Awesome_Archy

Now i would be embarrassed of a Shart

----------


## antrio1

Ha ha yeah I would be too

----------


## PumpMasterFlex

When I was in my early twenties I puked after doing a squat super-set. I made it to a trash can, but still, it was embarrassing. And, it was at a YMCA too. So it there were a lot of non-serious lifters/older folks there. Woof.

----------


## ironbeck

When I was younger I would walk outside at least once a week and hurl in the parking lot...never really bothered me though.

----------


## Times Roman

cable pull downs.... thought 100lbs, actually 10 lbs. stand up, grab the bar, give it a big yank to get momentum, end up falling on my ass

----------


## PumpMasterFlex

Haha these are funny. Shit happens. Oh well.

----------


## dooie

> cable pull downs.... thought 100lbs, actually 10 lbs. stand up, grab the bar, give it a big yank to get momentum, end up falling on my ass


Haha I did this the other day! Someone changed the weight on me on lat pull downs! Thought it was going to be my body weight! Fell back and cracked my head on the wall! Got up and couldn't stop laughing! 

I've dropped a 35kilo weight on my foot while talking to a hot girl, pretended it missed me, but she knew lol! My toe has never been the same!

Saw a guy a few years back, doing the cable preacher curls, he had a good weight on it, the cable snapped and the bar came flying up and broke his nose! That was hilarious!

----------


## srt4wad

I was doing some bb curls, had my headphones on and jamming and pushing out the last rep. I was giving it hell and i ripped a tight one. One of those that you think you lite some blackcats, well about 3 feet behind me were 3 dudes at the decline bench. As soon as I did it I was looking in the mirror and I seen one dude turn around and laugh. I did the rep but the bar down walk around like it wasn't me.

----------


## antrio1

> I was doing some bb curls, had my headphones on and jamming and pushing out the last rep. I was giving it hell and i ripped a tight one. One of those that you think you lite some blackcats, well about 3 feet behind me were 3 dudes at the decline bench. As soon as I did it I was looking in the mirror and I seen one dude turn around and laugh. I did the rep but the bar down walk around like it wasn't me.


Good way to play it off

----------


## Sf9ers

Lol who gets embarrassed for farting at the gym anymore. Everyone does it.

----------


## Gaspari1255

Not really embarrassing, but more so disgusting...

A couple days ago, I went to the side of the gym that has carpet on it to do some ab work. It was really busy, and the space was limited. I look over and see this area that is sectioned off. It has four cones in each corner, and ropes and caution tape around it, clearly blocking it off. It must have been a 10x10 space....

So I think to myself, "this must be some dedicated area designated to some cross fit bullshit, or maybe some agility class or something, I'm just gonna pop on here for a few minutes and bang out some crunches on the ball..."

Well I start doing a few crunches and my friend runs over and says: "Wtf are you doing, get the fvck outta there!"

I calmly exit the sectioned off area and ask him what the hell the big deal is. He explained to me that the reason why the area has been sectioned off for a few days was because a bird flew up into the ceiling rafters and died, forcing several tiny maggots to build up inside the damn thing and fall out of the ceiling. I thought he was completely full of shit until I looked down at the ground real closely and saw a good 15+ maggots crawling around on the carpet...

I almost fvcking threw up. Took my clothes off right on spot and dove right into the shower in the locker room. Luckily, I don't THINK any of them got on me but that is beyond gross and disgusting...

I will take pictures tomorrow and post them...

----------


## SilverTest

was crancking out reps with 100's dumbells incline dumbell bench press at the third rep i ripped one Shart but no one noticed lol, but my face became like a tomato.

----------


## Mrcivil

Doing standing dumbell preacher curls the other night and my training partner ripped the dumbell up so fast he smashed himself in the chin. I laughed but made him finish the set including forced reps geez I'm mean

----------


## naenae85

> was crancking out reps with 100's dumbells incline dumbell bench press at the third rep i ripped one Shart but no one noticed lol, but my face became like a tomato.


Hahaha

----------


## ghettoboyd

i was wearing cargo short to the gym on leg day once and while in the middle of some deep squats had my shorts compleatly rip up the back exposing my underwear...we were only like 4 sets into our workout and my partner says "hey its ok if you go home and change" i said "fuk it im here so im finnishing my workout fuk what people think"...needless to say i spent a lot of time inbetween sets backed up against a wall or whatever...ohh and my training partner said "ok man but im not spotting you lol"...i got teased by the ladies for a few week after that but it was all in fun...

----------


## kelkel

Doing heavy pushdows at a gym years ago one of the brackets came loose above my head during the force of my push down and slammed into my head. I was momentarily dizzy. Put my hand on my head and it's all wet with blood. Walk to the counter and by that time it starts really dripping blood like a drum roll on the counter. All 4 people behind the counter were clueless as to what to do and literally walking in circles. I went behind the counter and grabbed one of their clean white towels to use.

Girlfriend at the time drove me a mile to the gym owners office (a doctor) and I hit the reception counter and tell them what happened and where. They could not get me treated and out of the waiting room any quicker. Doc then downplays it while he's up there looking all the while I'm holding my girlfriends compact mirror thing to see. Doc suddenly stops saying "oh boy." I said WTF? He informs me it's down to the skull and is calling a surgeon friend who I happened to know as well to come fix me. It goes without saying I did not receive a bill or even one piece of paper from that visit.

----------


## lestat85

I've hit my chin a few times doing upright row and punched myself doing high pulley cable curls a few times. I've pulled the pull down thinking I had more weight and I've let a few bad farts go mid set. Usually only my training partner notices, but it feels like the whole gym is looking at you. You just gotta brush it off and keep going. The longer you work out for, the longer the list will get. I've only been training for about 5 years and I can only imagine how long the list will be in 10 or more years lol.

----------


## johnnylucifer

Can't believe hat I'm he first to post getting stuck under the bar on bench press. Fortunately, I played it off pretty well.

----------


## lestat85

> Can't believe hat I'm he first to post getting stuck under the bar on bench press. Fortunately, I played it off pretty well.


I think almost everyone here has done that at least once.

----------


## Scabtree

I got "pants" at the gym while I was securely fastened in with wrist wraps doing lat pull ups. I was wearing loose fitted boxers under-neath, so needless to say this was the most embarrassing moment by far. I've farted, belched, made some weird noises and weird smells, but being pants tops it all.

----------


## greenacres

I once passed out after doing a really tough set of deads.... came to a few seconds later and ****ing everyone was looking at me >_<

----------


## Sergino

farting when doing 45° leg press... i was going to die pressing
LOL

----------


## Times Roman

drinking my intra WO shake, missed my mouth, brown protein fluid all down my shirt. big mess. glad no one was watching too close!

----------


## Thrakmar

> Dumbell flys with 100s and dropped the left one while the right one pulled me off the bench onto the floor....... My trainer was like WTF....



Haha! Very funny.

When I first started training many years ago, I was in a busy gym and with my great wisdom wanted to save time by grabbing three 10kg plates at a time. Obviously the middle plate slipped out from the two outer ones and I "caught" it with my knee cap. Not knowing how to rectify the situation I yelped out for help.. two trainers ran from their clients to help me with disappointed looks on their faces.

Walked out of the gym with an incredibly sore knee. Could barely walk the next day...

----------


## tigerspawn

I was doing wide grip seated rows. When I reached 300lbs cable snapped as I was pulling. The bar hit me so hard that it blasted off the seat onto the floor. I had the wind knocked out of me. I got up and had bruise across my lower ribs. This taught me to always check equipment everytime I use it. To this day I'm still gun shy around the seated pulley machine.

----------


## calstate23

> Totally ripped a big one at gym benching which made me laugh and drop weight on my chest


I always wear loose netted workout shorts and for some reason they always get snagged on the side bars of the bench press or the bars that stick out on the weight racks....

One time I walked by real fast and it hooked me soo good it pulled my pant down to just below my nut sac and my whole di*k basically flopped out of my pants.....

I played it off hoping no one really saw my di*k, but deep down inside I realize that half the gym probably saw my pecker.....

I left after one more set and probably didn't go back for like a week or so ha ha....

----------


## belva

had a big guy staring at me during my training (at the time he was kind of twice of me)...and me thinking he looks at me because he knows I'm big and strong.
Going to fitting room...same guy following and looking at me...me thinking: for sure he wants to know how I train cause he saw me doing the right exercises and I am big and strong (I was only 85kg at that time)...
Going to showering and back this guy follow...
I dress in the fitting room he keep stearing at me...then he asks me: "hi can you please close my necklace" looking me with doe eyes... AWKWARDsituation...

----------


## RipOwens

Had to roll the barbell off me on the bench press once cuz I put too much weight on,...lame but it happened.

----------


## Dpyle

> Had to roll the barbell off me on the bench press once cuz I put too much weight on,...lame but it happened.


Had to do this once, but because my mind wanted that last rep but the body just couldn't make it happen. Downside to no spotter.

----------


## REBORN52

We were working ground and pound one night during a demonstration and I just happened to be on bottom. The instructor (a Bellator veteran) was on top of me showing the class how to create space with one hand and land an elbow with the other. And boy did he...right square in my nose and busted the hell out of it. Everyone (including my sorry ass brother) found the situation funny, but me and the nose felt differently.....

----------

